# CalHauntS Norcal/Nightmare Playgrounds/ Deathworkz painting class



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Here are some links to a painting class that Nightmare Playgrounds and Deathworkz put on for our latest make and take.

I realize that most how to videos that are being produced now are kind of in it for the money making aspect. While I respect this and would love to make money (and put it in to my haunt and more classes) I just can't bring myself to do this for this kind of stuff.

Especially since home haunters have been VERY generous to me in getting me information and how to's. I really appreciate and admire all of you who work so hard to provide us the means to improve our haunts. There are a lot of really talented people out there who make our experience better and are willing to share their experiences.

So, in this way, I hope to give back, and that the info I provide is useful and helpful.

The first three are purely informational, and was the beginning presentation before our make and take. The ones after are actual video demos of techniques you can use for paint and texture effects.

Also, please forgive the audio...I don't have a professional microphone and was working off a gaming style headset.





 part 1





 part 2





 part 3

brickwork, monster mud plaster





fake wallpaper





fake boards





peeling paint fromconcrete





Cory


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great videos!!!!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the videos! They were very informative.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

I am glad you liked them. They are up on the CalHauntS NorCal channel, and we are planning to do video for our make and takes so that we have a good reference.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Good information in these videos. I just became a new subscriber of your YouTube channel.


----------

